# SANTIAGO DE CHILE!!!



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

*SANTIAGO DE CHILE!!!!*

*A pedido del publico, se reabre este thread!!
Gracias amigos peruanos, son muy amables*  

*Aca les regalo una muestra de fotos de mi ciudad Santiago de Chile sacadas por el banco de imagenes www.imagebank.com, espero les guste*  
































*MAS FOTOS....*








[/URL]











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta, se ve tan moderna y ala vez historica ademas de los nevados que la rodean te hacen sentir en una ciudad mistica, Y otra cosa estos son otros angulos de Santiago muy buenos, me gustaron mucho Grax por compartirlos.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Viendo siempre las fotos en el foro para mis gustos es una de las ciudades mas lindas del mundo :cheers:


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Me gusta mucho esta ciudad, se ha ido transformando poco a poco para bien de todos sus ciudadanos. Me parece una ciudad super ordenada. Felicitaciones a los Chilenos por hacer que sus gobernantes se preocupen por sus ciudades. Yo creo que eseo es algo que nos falta en el Peru.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Lindas fotos, ojala y deje el infierno (la fundicion) y vaya a trabajar cerca a Santiago, para poder concerlo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me parece bonita la capital de chile

y.. ¿¿¿QUIÉN es joe michael ???


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Santiago es una ciudad muy bonita, limpia y ordenada. Lo más importante es que los habitantes de Santiago cuidan su ciudad...algo que en el Perú muy pocos hacemos.


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

lo que se viene:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

se ve muy bonita Santiago una de las mejores de L.A.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bonita ciudad, limpia y ordenada.
Mi parte favorita es el centro, a pesar de los cuadradados de vidrio que pusieron envez de los bellos edificios que alli estuvieron. Sin embargo ello no le quita elegancia ^^.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Bonita ciudad, luce muy ordenada y cuidada.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me gusta mucho la ciudad de Santiago, gracias por las fotos y compartir tu ciudad con nosotros, saludos desde Lima


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó mucho la zona moderna, el río muy bien cuidado, alrededor se han desarrollado barrios al parecer elegantes mientras que en Lima se le dio la espalda a nuestro río.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A mi lo que mas me impresiono de esa ciudad fue su orden en materia de transporte y el respeto al peaton.... y viceversa..... Es muy bonita Santiago pero en invierno recontra que frio, no podria vivir ahi


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

claro que me gusta, especialmente el proyecto la costanera !


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> A mi lo que mas me impresiono de esa ciudad fue su orden en materia de transporte y el respeto al peaton.... y viceversa..... Es muy bonita Santiago pero en invierno recontra que frio, no podria vivir ahi



yo tengo una super amigui peruana que no aguantó el frío y se devolvió a Lima... :sleepy:


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

Buen en ese caso........Q SIGA LA TRENZA!!!


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Vista de Santiago Centro desde el barrio de Providencia


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

No tengo el placer de conocer Santiago pero se ve q es bakán, super ordenada y urbanísticamente impecable. Algún día será. ¡¡¡¡¡Espérame Santiago ya llego!!!!


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Esmog en Santiago*

Una de las realidades de Santiago que es bastante lamentable y de lo cual se habla muy poco es de la contaminacion del aire. Gracias a esto el IDH y la calidad de vida se ven bastante perjudicadas.

Lamentablemente Santiago esta encerrado por montañas y cerros lo cual impide una buena y efeciente ventilacion de los gases contaminantes. Se han hecho muchos esfuerzos para combatir este problema, como es: 

-La reforestacion. 
-Renovacion del parque automotriz casi en su totalidad. 
-Extensiones del metro. 
-La renovacion en materia de locomocion colectiva. 
-Restriciones en las industrias que se ubican dentro del valle de Santiago, etc etc. 

Pero lamentablemente las cosas no han mejorado de la manera que todos hemos esperado, se ha avanzado enormemente en la reduccion del esmog pero aun es insuficiente.

Queria compartir con ustedes otra cara de nuestra capital, quizas no es de lo mejor pero de lo que es claro es que es una realidad permanente en nuestra ciudad, una verdadera lastima!  

Un abrazo para todos kay: 

*Esta foto muestra el cordon montañoso y de cerros en Santiago y bajo todo ese "humo" esta la ciudad, impresionante, no!*


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Hola amigos peruanos,quiero compartir unas fotos que tengo de Santiago,bueno son fotos que he ido recopilando de las que envian mis amigos foristas de Chile,bueno les quiero comentar que Santiago es mi ciudad natal y bueno como tengo muchos amigos peruanos,decidi poner algunas en su foro otras fotos para que la conoscan bien.
Saludos a todos y ojala les gusten.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las zonas modernas de SAntiago son muy bonitas.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Espectacular esta foto kay:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Excelentes fotos las últimas...Santiago junto con Buenos Aires definitivamente sacan la cara por latinoamérica.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Debe ser la ciudad más parecida a una del primer mundo en América del Sur.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

perupd said:


> Excelentes fotos las últimas...Santiago junto con Buenos Aires definitivamente sacan la cara por latinoamérica.


Tendrías que agregar algunas ciudades brasileñas y Mexicanas, Monterrey y Curitiba son de las ciudades con mejor nivel de vida en Latam


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Santiago se ve ordenado y con bastante desarrollo.

PD: se agradecería si cada foto fuera acompañada de su leyenda.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Tendrías que agregar algunas ciudades brasileñas y Mexicanas, Monterrey y Curitiba son de las ciudades con mejor nivel de vida en Latam


Yo solo he visto varios threads de Santiago y Buenos Aires...voy a buscar threads de Monterrey y Curitiba, gracias por el dato


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> yo tengo una super amigui peruana que no aguantó el frío y se devolvió a Lima... :sleepy:



Eso te pasa por invitar a "otra" peruana... yo pienso ir a Santiago a visitar a mi familia en Octubre, cuando ya el clima está mas "razonable" espero poder conocer a algunos foristas chilenos o santiaguinos..

(a propósito Marsu, mi msn tuvo problemas, perdí algunos contactos, ya no te veo en mi msn asumo que te he perdido... podré recuperarte??? ayúdame!!!!!!) 


Este es sin lugar a dudas uno de los threads mas ricos en arquitectura que he visto hace mucho tiempo, las fotos son increibles.

Gracias hermanos chilenos (y medio paisanos para mi jajajajaja)

Estos threads tan increibles son bienvenidos no son spam y además amamos la arquitectura y nos hemos roto el ojo viendo tanta maravilla.

SAludos y bienvenidos


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Esta foto es del recientemente restaurado museo de arte contemporaneo de la ciudad de Santiago. Saludos amigos y espero que les guste  










Aca tambien va el skyline de como sera el año 2009!


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Hola amigos peruanos,aqui les traigo otras fotos mas de Santiago,estas fotos son de algunos foristas chilenos,como Javier,ojala les gusten estas fotos.
Saludos a mis amigos que viven en el distrito del Rimac de la Jiron Casma.


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































y Finalmente como sera Santiago proximamente con la Torre Costanera Center


----------



## GreenUrbano (Aug 17, 2005)

muy lindas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las últimas fotos están muy buenas.

Oye delmaule, tienes amigos del jiron casma en el Rímac???, pucha que esa zona es maleadasa.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Si bajopontino,tengo unos muy buenos amigos alla en Lima,claro que ellos no son maleados,son buenas personas y una vez me comentaron que su barrio de noche era muy peligroso y que esperaban pronto cambiarse a el distrito de Surco. Tal vez a fines de este año vengan a Chile nuevamente,ya que el año pasado en Diciembre vinieron a Santiago donde unos amigos y aproveche de juntarme con ellos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, no toda la gente de ese barrio es malograda, yo tenía un amigo de colegio en esa calle y uno de la universidad que vive en una calle paralela, buenas personas.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Hola amigos peruanos,aqui estoy nuevamente para mostrarles mas fotos de mi ciudad natal, estas fotos que les envio son de algunos foristas chilenos que las publican y yo las pongo para ustedes. chao saludos.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Hola amigos peruanos,aqui estoy de nuevo para terminar de poner estas otras fotos que no alcance hacerlo ayer,ojala les gusten estas otras.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buena recopilación las últimas fotos, están muy bonitas y bien conservadas las viejas construcciones.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Anoche conversé con mi tia que vive en Santiago y me dice que hace un frio horroroso !!!!!

EStán mostrasas las fotos


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

si esta haciendo muchos frio...pero ya no tanto pq parece q viene un frente de mal tiempo, q lo necesitabamos. Y ademas ojala este año llueva y nieve harto para tener las mejores fotos de Santiago.(el año pasado nevo en algunas partes de Santiago) 

ps: aqui una foto que para mi deberia ser el futuro banner de SSC:


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Anoche conversé con mi tia que vive en Santiago y me dice que hace un frio horroroso !!!!!
> 
> EStán mostrasas las fotos


Osea frio frio no ha hecho, para lo que estamos acostumbrados en Santiago creo que no mucho, las minimas han rondado entre los 3 a 5 grados, y eso que el año pasado a igual fecha en mi casa hubo muchas veces temperaturas bajo cero.
Este año en general ha sido seco, no ha llovido nada y bien templado a mi parecer.

Saludos Vane


----------



## ultrawander (Apr 27, 2006)

el año pasado en los barrios altos nevo..esa vez k manera de jugar con la nieve...pero se da poco..


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Aqui tengo mas fotos de santiago,para que sigan viendo los amigos peruanos.


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

yo vivi en Santiago por tres anos..La republica de Chile es una hermosa nacion pero lo mas memorable es su gente. Los chilenso que yo conoci son los mejores embajadores de esa nacion hermana. "Si vas para Chile..que te cuento siempre encontraras amigos de verdad


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

*a mi me gusta santiago muchisimo*

me gusta muchisimo


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Hola amigos peruanos,aqui estoy de nuevo trayendoles fotos nuevas,estas son unas que encontre de una pagina de internet,y las pongo ahora para compartirlas con ustedes,despues pondre mas.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Aqui van otras pocas que me faltaban poner,todas estas las encontre en internet


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

:applause:
wow...esclente delmaule alunas muy ineditas. me Encantaron estas ultimas.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

aqui tengo otras mas que encontre en internet


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Aqui encontre una bonita panoramica del sector Las Condes en Santiago


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Me encanta. Me gusta su ubicacion ya que cuando uno toma una foto panoramica salen esas monta~as tan bellas. Me gusta la cantidad de edificios modernos que tiene la ciudad, y la elegancia que demuestra.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Delmaule, que bellas fotos, las del centro de Santiago me traen tan buenos recuerdos, siempre es interesante ver esta ciudad, en noviembre voy a estar en Santiago, muero por regresar a Viña... Saludos y gracias por las fotos


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Hola aqui les traigo otras fotitos,ojala les gusten



















Y esta otra corresponde a una foto tomada por Cagliari (un forista chileno), y la encuentro super buena la toma,corresponde a el palacio de la moneda hacia la alameda.


----------



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

QUE HERMOSA CIUDAD !

MIS AMIGOS DE CHILE SIEMPRE ME HABLAN DE LO BELLO QUE ES SANTIAGO, PERO ESTAS FOTOS SON IMPRESIONANTES. 

ME GUSTA COMO DISENAN LA CIUDAD CON MUCHAS CURVAS Y VISTAS. ES UNA PENA QUE TENGAN TANTA CONTAMINACION PERO SEGURO QUE PODRAN SOLUCIONAR ESO SI SE DECIDEN.

AHORA, PODRIAN MOSTRAR FOTOS DE ZONAS POBRES DE SANTIAGO? ES BUENO VER LAS DOS CARAS DE LA MONEDA. 

LINDA CIUDAD, FELICIDADES.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

latinoalien said:


> QUE HERMOSA CIUDAD !
> 
> MIS AMIGOS DE CHILE SIEMPRE ME HABLAN DE LO BELLO QUE ES SANTIAGO, PERO ESTAS FOTOS SON IMPRESIONANTES.
> 
> ...


Es que el tema de la contaminación ambiental no es sólo de aunar voluntades sino que la naturaleza nos juega en contra, bue.. Don Pedro de Valdivia no pensó que esta ciudad iba a crecer y que no era una muy buena idea fundarla en un valle rodeado de montañas y dejando a la ciudad literalmente en un hoyo..

en todo caso, en verano no hay smog.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mi grano de arena

Ésta pileta me fascina.



además. se parece al que está en la plaza San Martin en Lima, verdad?


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya pueh santiaguinos! Parenla!


----------



## Pauti20000 (Jun 18, 2006)

Alucinate que Santiago tiene solo 4 millones de habitantes; sino, me equivoco y Lima tiene 9 millones. Uno se pregunta, que pasa?? Porque Lima no se puede comparar a ciudades como Buenos Aires o New york ?? SImplemente por el echo de la gente !! De que tipo de gente hablo ? de aquellos personajes que bajaron por necesidad desde la sierra andina o de la jungla.. Cuando estuve en Iquitos me parecio probablemente la ciudad mas asquerosa y horrible que eh visto. No tiene sanidad, pistas sin grava, suciedad por donde veas.. MEdio lastima ver a mi Peru asi, pero de quien es la culpa del gobierno o de la gente?? De la gente. Logico si todos nos ponemos la mano al pecho y nos ayudamos el uno al otro con el dicho "primero tu, despues yo" Yo te ayudo tu me ayudas.. Peru seria fabuloso.... Pero tenemos gente con un gusto hasta el kulo... gente con polos fuccias, anaranjados siendo de piel marron. Carajo que manera de ser cada dia mas profundos cholos... Que lastima; aun asi espero que algun dia el Peru se ponga la mano al ···· y por fin crea en su pueblo...


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauti20000 said:


> Alucinate que Santiago tiene solo 4 millones de habitantes; sino, me equivoco y Lima tiene 9 millones. Uno se pregunta, que pasa?? Porque Lima no se puede comparar a ciudades como Buenos Aires o New york ?? SImplemente por el echo de la gente !! *De que tipo de gente hablo ? de aquellos personajes que bajaron por necesidad desde la sierra andina o de la jungla.. Cuando estuve en Iquitos me parecio probablemente la ciudad mas asquerosa y horrible que eh visto. No tiene sanidad, pistas sin grava, suciedad por donde veas.. MEdio lastima ver a mi Peru asi, pero de quien es la culpa del gobierno o de la gente?? De la gente.* Logico si todos nos ponemos la mano al pecho y nos ayudamos el uno al otro con el dicho "primero tu, despues yo" Yo te ayudo tu me ayudas.. Peru seria fabuloso.... Pero tenemos gente con un gusto hasta el kulo... gente con polos fuccias, anaranjados siendo de piel marron. Carajo que manera de ser cada dia mas profundos cholos... Que lastima; aun asi espero que algun dia el Peru se ponga la mano al webo y por fin crea en su pueblo...



Perdón, pero me pareció ver un ligero "dejo" de racismo en ese comentario. Por favor, corrígeme!


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauti20000 said:


> Alucinate que Santiago tiene solo 4 millones de habitantes; sino, me equivoco y Lima tiene 9 millones. Uno se pregunta, que pasa?? Porque Lima no se puede comparar a ciudades como Buenos Aires o New york ?? SImplemente por el echo de la gente !! De que tipo de gente hablo ? de aquellos personajes que bajaron por necesidad desde la sierra andina o de la jungla.. Cuando estuve en Iquitos me parecio probablemente la ciudad mas asquerosa y horrible que eh visto. No tiene sanidad, pistas sin grava, suciedad por donde veas.. MEdio lastima ver a mi Peru asi, pero de quien es la culpa del gobierno o de la gente?? De la gente. Logico si todos nos ponemos la mano al pecho y nos ayudamos el uno al otro con el dicho "primero tu, despues yo" Yo te ayudo tu me ayudas.. *Peru seria fabuloso.... Pero tenemos gente con un gusto hasta el kulo... gente con polos fuccias, anaranjados siendo de piel marron. Carajo que manera de ser cada dia mas profundos cholos... Que lastima;* aun asi espero que algun dia el Peru se ponga la mano al webo y por fin crea en su pueblo...



Y aquí también!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

explicación de las 3 últimas fotos:

la 1era, corresponde a la Avenida Apoquindo, en la comuna de Las Condes, dónde se encuentra uno de los centros financieros más importantes de la ciudad.

2da: Metro Linea 5, Estación Mirador, esta tomada desde la fuente que se encuentra a la entrada del Mall Florida Center.

3era: Barrio Suecia, Providencia.


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow de verdad que este thread es uno de los mejores que he visto de Santiago...
esperamos tener mas fotos ahora que esta lloviendo en Santiago y despues la cordillera se ve.......ufff mg: van a llorar!! :lol: :hahano:


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Aqui traigo otras buenas fotos de Santiago para compartirlas con ustedes amigos peruanos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, me gustan.


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Antes que todo, queria agradecerles a todos los amigos peruanos por su grato recibimiento y comentarios en este thread que hise ya hace mucho, tambien les quiero contar que aca en Santiago ha llovido muchisimo estos ultimos dias lo que significa que la cordillera estara nevada por completo asi que muy pronto les entregare fotos de la ciudad y su mejor skyline que es la cordillera y esta vez sera con cielo completamenmte azul y completamente nevada.
Un abrazo a todos* 

Esta es una foto que encontre en la red aunque es media antigua, espero les guste


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

en si, santiago me gusta, tiene interesantes edificios contemporaneos asi como los historicossss......

esta foto me trajo al recuerdo la zona de El golf de san isidro


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

imagina esa foto Jhonatan pero con los dos super altos, la Titanium y la Costanera.. impresionante..!! esos edificios se veran enanitos, además se esta densificando demasiado esa zona, las grúas estan por todos lados.


la foto de agliati es antiquisima, se ve la construcción del Hotel InterContinental. debe tener.. uhmm 10 años?


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

OscarSCL said:


> imagina esa foto Jhonatan pero con los dos super altos, la Titanium y la Costanera.. impresionante..!! esos edificios se veran enanitos, además se esta densificando demasiado esa zona, las grúas estan por todos lados.
> 
> 
> *la foto de agliati es antiquisima, se ve la construcción del Hotel InterContinental. debe tener.. uhmm 10 años?*


*


Yo creo que mas de 10 años jajaja, pero bueno la postie porque no habia sido vista.
Saludos*


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Estaba viendo el como se vera el skyline el 2009 en el sector financiero, va a quedar increible con todas las torres de oficina que se construyen en estos momentos y que estaran listas el 2009.
El 2009 juro y recontra juro que tomare fotos como enfermo y las mandare al foro jeje.
Saludos amigos


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

mmm como va a tener 10 años si se esta contruyendo la CCU tower?? :?
es actual po, ademas la Millenium nica estaba ahi hace 10 años.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mmm......... interesante, es esa la zona financiera donde esta dandose el boom de edificios de oficinas???? Es esa la zona donde esta la replica del New York SONY building?? Me gusta mucho esa parte de la ciudad dicho sea de paso


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

SilverChair said:


> mmm como va a tener 10 años si se esta contruyendo la CCU tower?? :?
> es actual po, ademas la Millenium nica estaba ahi hace 10 años.


Esta es la foto que tiene como 10 años, date cuenta que recien se hacian edificios re antiguos.
Saludos


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

Santiago me encanta, nunca he estado pero me encantaria visitar. 

Esperamos las fotos de Santiago con los Andes nevados en el fondo!


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> mmm......... interesante, es esa la zona financiera donde esta dandose el boom de edificios de oficinas???? Es esa la zona donde esta la replica del New York SONY building?? Me gusta mucho esa parte de la ciudad dicho sea de paso


No, la "replica" del sony building esta en el centro, cerca de el palacio de la moneda.

Esa foto que puso Agliati es viejisima, la habia visto mucho antes de entrar a SSC y que se mostraran las ya trilladas de kaktus.cl.


----------



## largoparentesis (May 10, 2006)

Aqui unas fotos para los amigos Peruanos 

-El Thread Original es : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=368948

Saludos ^^ =)

*Monumento a José de San Martín, Santiago*










*Sector Barrio La Bolsa/Nueva York*




























*Metro de Santiago*




























*Sector San José de Maipo, Baños Morales [Sector Alejado de Santiago]*



















*Mi Hermano chico es el de la Foto =) xD*


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Excelentes fotos! Santiago es excelente.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Estoy encantado con este tour, gracias por las fotos y espero pronto poder visitarlos.


----------



## invisible mudo (Feb 28, 2006)

Que maravilla de thread, uno de los mejores de santiago....

Pd: ya dejo de llover...esperamos las fotosssss.... Quiero que mis ojos se iluminen con el nuevo amanecer de la ciudad despues de la tormenta...creanlo es mas que maravilloso


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

caballoazul said:


> Santiago me encanta, nunca he estado pero me encantaria visitar.
> 
> Esperamos las fotos de Santiago con los Andes nevados en el fondo!


*Copiado del foro chileno*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9285971#post9285971

---
Despues de estos fuertes dias de temporal en nuestra capital... merecia hacer un viaje a nuestros centros de sky y a disfrutar nuestra suerte de tener la nieve a 1 hora de Santiago y mar a 2 hrs.  (por eso quiero tanto a mi capital) :scouserd: 

En el camino a los centros de sky está el Santuario de la naturaleza Yerba Loca:









Hermoso cajon. La verdad que mi paseo estaba pronosticado a este lugar pero el camino hacia la zona de pic nic estaba cerrado por las lluvias y solo se podia ir a pata ...y eran mas de 4km:


Y eso que es Santuario de la naturaleza eh?...:



Lugar entre Farellones y Valle nevado:




gente tirandose en trineo:


Snow((hey oh)):


una pequeña laguna:




monos de nieve jeje:


cerros:






camino a Valle Nevado:


tomadas en movimiento:


El hotel de valle nevado al fondo:




mas arriba la nieve llegaba hasta los 2 metros:




regreso(se debe empezar a bajar max hasta las 6pm):






una parada al pueblo de Farellones:




casas de Farellones:






Vista a nuestra querida capital:


A lo lejos La Parva...nuestro Sewell metropolitano:


El arduo regreso...termine mariadisimo de vuelta  :S 


Bonus track
Un regalo para los amigos foristas   :








Scroll --->


Recomiendo 100% ir a la nieve...el camino esta bueno y hay lugares disponibles para todos los bolsillos, disfruten la suerte de tener centros de sky cerca.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

:eek2: q hermosos lugares!! gracias x las fotos estan muy buenas


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

las fotos estan bravazas!

los santiaguinos que quieran playa or correr olas deberia venir a Lima a montones, y los limenos que quieran nieve nos vamos todos a Santiago.


----------



## Paulo78 (Jul 7, 2006)

nada mas que contarles a los amigos peruanos que santiago no es todo asi , eso es una fraccion , hay barrios enormes y horribles en santiago , muy pobres , que no tienen nada que que ver con lo que ven ahi , es totalmente lo contrario , pronto subire fotos de tales barrios que estoy recopilando yo mismo


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Paulo78 said:


> nada mas que contarles a los amigos peruanos que santiago no es todo asi , eso es una fraccion , hay barrios enormes y horribles en santiago , muy pobres , que no tienen nada que que ver con lo que ven ahi , es totalmente lo contrario , pronto subire fotos de tales barrios que estoy recopilando yo mismo


Dale Paulo, quiero ver tus fotos, me muero de ganas por apreciar tu recopilación, dime.. que nos vas a mostrar!?


ridiculo.

Quién niega que en esta o en cualquier ciudad del mundo existe pobreza o barrios feos? NADIE.. anda con tus tontera a otro foro.. acá apreciamos la buena arq. y el urbanismo de cálidad.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy Bonita Santiago De Chile, Felicitaciones A Los Chilenos Por Su Ciudad Capital La Cual Es Un Icono En La Arquitectura Sudamericana Como Lo Son Lima, Buenos Aires, Sao Paolo Y Muchas Otras Ciudad En Esta Region...
Que Bueno Ver A Sudamerica Surgir


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

Paulo78 said:


> nada mas que contarles a los amigos peruanos que santiago no es todo asi , eso es una fraccion , hay barrios enormes y horribles en santiago , muy pobres , que no tienen nada que que ver con lo que ven ahi , es totalmente lo contrario , pronto subire fotos de tales barrios que estoy recopilando yo mismo


que ridiculo, no hay comparacion; los barrios pobres de Santiago no son grandes ni tampoco tan pobres como los demas que hay en Sudamérica..... los barrios mas pobres serian Renca, Villa el Volcan y La pintana y digamos que son bastante mas limpios que muchos otros que he visto en Sud américa. eso es solo envidia y ganas de desprestigiar.. SE NOTA!.


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

Amigos relax y no desarmemos este hermoso thread y menos en uno ajeno...ok?

pd: señor pobla, puedes subir las fotos pero hazlo en el foro chileno.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

pLop! D_Flandes, sabes que Paulo78 es chileno verdad?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tranquilos chicos, ya Paulo fue.

Gracias por las fotos, tan mostrazas!!!


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> pLop! D_Flandes, sabes que Paulo78 es chileno verdad?


naaahh...¿en serio?. bue, al menos ya fue baneado.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

ya en fin.... unas cuantas del metro de Santiago:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

... Muy bonito y moderno, como se le conoce a Santiago.


----------



## NoXi (Oct 16, 2005)

q lindo thread, es mejor q los q eh visto de santiago en el mismo foro chileno, al menos en cantidad


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Bueno si quieren ver Santiago en vivo y en directo vean las camaras que dirigen el trafico en todo Santiago. Estas camaras cambian de posicion todos los dias.
Vayan a www.uoct.cl No se si algunos tendran que bajar el programa para activar el programa, pero tengo entendido que no, y a muchas personas lo pueden hacer funcionar sin esa necesidad. Bueno yo las he puesto en mis favoritas para verlas de vez en cuando. Alli le mostraran lo feo y bonito de Santiago. Saludos!!


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Esta estatua de la virgen Maria es una de los simbolos de Santiago, esta emplazada en la punta mas alta del cerro San Cristobal uno de los principales pulmones verdes de la ciudad.
Espero les guste..

Saludos


----------



## cririquet (Feb 26, 2006)

Jajaja que buena osea en el foro Peruano quedo el mejor thread de Sntiago ya que en el Chileno quede el mejor de Lima....


----------



## ultrawander (Apr 27, 2006)

Aprovechado este threder..
amigos Peruanos, Donde hay fotos k muestren Barranco, tenia una amiga k ya perdi contacto, por allá..
porfa... quiziera guardar esas fotos..

PEro muy lindo el therder de Santiago parece k quedo mejor k el k esta en el foro Chileno jejejeje, aunk ahora pusieron uno igual de bueno o sea con fotos no tan repetidas..

saludos desde la zona autral de sur america..Valparaíso..


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

A mi esa virgen me parece lejos lo mas aberrante de Santiago, un simbolo religioso emplazado en un punto importante de la ciudad me parece nada que ver. Ademas que en si misma es horrible, aunque haya venido de francia.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

No le pongas color. vaya enhander, si que sos revolucionario. Saludos desde Ñûbl€.


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Enhander said:


> A mi esa virgen me parece lejos lo mas aberrante de Santiago, un simbolo religioso emplazado en un punto importante de la ciudad me parece nada que ver. Ademas que en si misma es horrible, aunque haya venido de francia.


Para mi la virgen es muy linda y es parte importante de la ciudad ya que cada año se hacen celebraciones en su honor y el querido Papa Juan Pablo Segundo estuvo ahi.


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

aqui una foto de una exposicion que robe  :


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Estas imagenes corresponden al Santiago antiguo, espero les guste, son una reliquea coleccionada por la empresa chilena de electricidad llamada Chilectra.
Espero les guste, a mi me encantarón  

*La Moneda*









*Estación Bustamante(ya desaparecida)*









*Fuente ALemana(Parque Forestal)*









*Cerro Santa Lucia*









*Catedral de Santiago*









*Iglesia de Las Carmelitas(desaparecida)*









*calle Nueva York*








*
Club de La Union*









*calle Nueva York*









*Edificio Intendencia.*









*Escuela Ingenieria Universidad de CHile * 









*Calle Bandera*









*Calle COmpañia*









*Casa de Bello*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

so cute!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:eek2: La ultima recopilación esta buenísima. Agliati el thread ta muy bueno pero se ha puesto algo pesado .. sólo como sugerencia x q no hacen Santiago 2 en otro thread asi todos podemos apreciar mejor las fotos.
Saludos


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Si, tienen toda la razón!

Vane te pido si puedes cerrar no mas este thread.
Ahora mismo hare Santiago 2, y partire con las imegenes que postie hoy dia.

Saludos a todos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Amigos Chilenos, que les parece si abren mejor un Santiago de Chile 2. Porque este ya rompiò todos los màrgenes de sintonìa y mas bien ya no tiene posts.
> 
> Cariños para Chile la bella



esa fue mi idea copiona:tongue:


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

Perfecto noas vamos todos para alla!!!


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

ja ja ja me resulta chistoso que para buscar fotos de Santiago, tenga que venir a buscarlas a el foro Peruano, porque este thread esta mas completo y variado que los que se ubican en el foro chileno.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, yo personalmente no tengo problema en que sigan posteando fotos de Santiago y de Chile, pero que tal si mejor les cambio el nombre de su thread por.. FOTOS DE CHILE.??

Para que podamos seguir ordenadamente... cariños para todos mis medios paisanos chilenos

Vane de Rosas


----------

